# [SOLVED] Help please! Cool Edit Pro 2 and CL Audigy 4



## justyy4you (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok Ive been using Cool Edit Pro 2 for quite sometime with no problems played editing or recording then i recently installed a program called tunebite which did absolutely nothing for me in the application i needed it for... so i uninstalled it and went on with my business well i almost religiously record a weekly radio show that streams online... I go to use CEP2 to record and it gives me an error message saying : The Specified device is already in use. Wait until it is free, and then try again.... Now going into my device manager I see a yellow ! next to my default sound device that came with the mother board. I have since disabled that because im using a creative labs Audigy 4 sound card... All of my other media programs work fine playing audio tracks movies etc and CEP2 plays all the files just fine but will not let me record anything please help... oh and ive also updated my creative labs drivers... ANY IDEAS?!?!?! Thanks in advance! ~Justyy4you~


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Help please! Cool Edit Pro 2 and CL Audigy 4*

Hi, welcome to TSF

Tunebite installs and uses its own virtual driver (for recording only, not playback) that takes the place of your standard audio driver.

I had this problem with another audio stream recorder. To fix it I had to uninstall the program and drivers, then reboot and reinstall the original audio driver, and reboot again to complete.


----------



## justyy4you (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Help please! Cool Edit Pro 2 and CL Audigy 4*

sweet thanks it worked... I tried to reinstall the drivers the first time without uninstalling them first... think thats where i was slipping up. at any rate everything is better now thanks again!!!ray:


----------

